

Code For America opens its Git Basics skillshare - __init__py
https://github.com/codeforamerica/skillshares/tree/master/git_basics

======
Feoh
This is a nice little cheat sheet. I sometimes wonder if the profusion of
cheat sheets for Git says something about its design, in particular the human
interface aspects.

Few would deny that Git is one of the most powerful open source SCM systems to
come around the bend in quite a while, but sometimes I think more attention
should have been paid to making the 90% of tasks most developers need easy,
rather than enabling the last 10% for the edge cases where it's required.

------
famousactress
This is neat. It's one of the better git first-look overviews I've seen. Also
the poster has one of the best HN usernames I've seen, so double neat.

------
tinio
This is a great overview, this will now be the default resource I'll point
people to who are new to git and want to learn.

